
API Status - jmonegro
http://api-status.com/
======
patio11
I like this as an example of how you can do savvy marketing via using
engineers to build stuff. They're in the monitoring business: all it takes is
them sending one guy to snap a few of their own APIs together, put a quick
design on it, and buy a $10 domain name. Then release it, promote it a bit,
and it gets you incredible marketing returns relative to the amount of effort
it took you to put out together.

Doing conversion tracking from the mini-site to the main site so that you can
justify with real data that your 4 hours of work actually mattered is also a
nice touch. (Check the links.)

------
jackowayed
The history definitely needs some work, since foursquare's API was down for a
few hours yesterday and it doesn't reflect that.

Every time it checks, it should keep track if anything is down, and if
something was _ever_ down that day, it should reflect that.

Either they're not doing that, or they're not checking anywhere near enough
(looks from twitter like foursquare API was down at least 4 hours).

~~~
ryanelkins
If you click through you can get a timeline history that shows when a service
was down. Maybe the history on the main page just reflects the status the
service was in for the majority of the time each day. Either way, yes, that
part needs some work.

------
beeker
Being a UI person I wonder if this is as optimal as possible. I believe the
default is that everything is working fine, no need to show me that as a
horizontal rule. If there is something wrong it could have a rule with details
and a link.

------
jrockway
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/api-status.com>

------
yawniek
it should list the last downtimes instead of displaying a block of green
icons. i am assuming that apis are up most of the time...

------
catch23
Do these guys have an API?

